# EGR delete question



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

theTYTAN said:


> Looking at the EGR delete plates. There seems to be 3 holes on the plate with screws to fill them in, what function do these serve? If I were to fabricate my own plates would I need to replicate this design somehow?


No need for the holes. I don’t know what they are for but they are plugged with screws anyway so don’t bother.


----------



## kelaog (Aug 1, 2019)

theTYTAN said:


> Looking at the EGR delete plates. There seems to be 3 holes on the plate with screws to fill them in, what function do these serve? If I were to fabricate my own plates would I need to replicate this design somehow?


They might have been used to hold the piece while it was being machined in a CNC mill.


----------

